# MSI GeForce RTX 3080 Ti Suprim X



## W1zzard (Jun 2, 2021)

MSI's GeForce RTX 3080 Ti Suprim X comes with a huge triple-slot cooler that's 33 cm long. Its large factory OC makes the card faster than even the RTX 3090. Thanks to great fan settings, the card is the quietest RTX 3080 Ti tested today, even quieter than the watercooled ASUS STRIX LC. 

*Show full review*


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 2, 2021)

MSI 3080ti Ventus at CCL is up for £2800 (have to do some 'detail' fishing to see the price)

In the UK, I'd imagine the Suprim is >£3000.

Obscene.


----------



## BluesFanUK (Jun 2, 2021)

Sadly there are legions of idiots out there who will keep buying these products and only encourage Nvidia to ramp up prices. A truly awful situation for PC gamers to be in right now.


----------



## Minus Infinity (Jun 3, 2021)

It's so important to spend another $600 over a 3080 to get a few more fps. They just had to do anything to beat the 6900XT at any cost. This card is at most worth another $100 over the 3080, which if you could ever get one at RRP is much better value. 3070 Ti will also be another useless card especially still at 8GB and 3080 will also be a much better choice.


----------



## qubit (Jun 3, 2021)

MSI consistently has the quietest cards out there, which is why I buy them. It's interesting to see that this one isn't as quiet as expected and it looks to me like it's due to the amount of power that the GPU consumes. While I've not ready the other reviews yet, it's likely the card of choice for me if I was buying one now. Alas, I'm not of course, because the prices are obscene and availability next to zero from a reputable retailer.


----------



## Tom Sunday (Jun 3, 2021)

Listed at over $2000 who buys these kind of cards? The 'enthusiast market' and especially those with extra deep pockets is less than 1%. Many of our security guards on my shift here at Walmart drive used hobbled together cars for that kind of money! Bubba in electronics said: "At least my 1996 Mustang (Rustang) I gotten for $1,390 cash on Craiglist brings in the bread!" I personally fish in the very early morning hours a lot of 10-plus year old AAA games out of the Walmart bins for less than $8. Why would anyone play any game title even if it cost a ridiculous $55 at the outset and pay over $2000 for a GPU? Greetings from the stockrooms at Walmart with free WIFI and a man who drives a forklift on the 'third shift.' Reality bites!


----------



## Intervention (Jun 23, 2021)

Something is not right here. These tests were done with a AMD Ryzen 7 5800X and Thermaltake TOUGHRAM, 16 GB DDR4@ 4000 MHz 19-23-23-42 1T Infinity Fabric @ 2000 MHz (1:1) without WHEA? I have tested all 3 of my CPU's 5600X, 5800X, 5950X with 5 different motherboards, MSI B550 Unify X, ASUS X570 HERO, MSI B550 Tomahawk, Gigabyte B550M S2H, and ASUS X570 E and all reported WHEA with latest BIOS on all boards while running RAM above 3800Mhz.

I can run 4200Mhz with my G.Skill Triden Z kit, but errors come up also. I know errors are occurring because while in games stuttering happens. Also during MemtestPro and HWInfo running I see the errors coming up in a matter of minutes. I just updated my Unify X to Agesa ComboAM4PIV2 1.2.0.3b and no change. So please, can you elaborate on how it is that TECHPOWERUP managed to run these tests and validate them without any WHEA? 

I do not want to sound like a jerk, but I think we ought to take a closer look at these reviews here done with this set up and perhaps redo them in a proper hardware setup? Perhaps RAM @3800Mhz? Or Maybe there is something I am not aware of that I can do to eliminate the WHEA I am experiencing? If so, I would immensely appreciate some info. Thank you!


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 23, 2021)

Intervention said:


> WHEA


Yeah there's a low number of WHEA errors, which I found out too late in the retesting cycle. This doesn't seem to affect results in a significant way, but yeah, next retest I'll use 3800 MHz memory


----------



## Intervention (Jun 23, 2021)

W1zzard said:


> Yeah there's a low number of WHEA errors, which I found out too late in the retesting cycle. This doesn't seem to affect results in a significant way, but yeah, next retest I'll use 3800 MHz memory


Thanks Wizzard! You're the man!


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 23, 2021)

Intervention said:


> Thanks Wizzard! You're the man!


Did you just assume their gender?


----------



## Fatti3455 (Jul 11, 2021)

in rewiev page>temp chart 
ASUS RTX 3080 Ti STRIX OC 38°C
i guess this is LC not air cooled version. Better remark as LC


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 12, 2021)

Fixed, thanks!


----------



## mustafak005 (Dec 10, 2021)

Whatever overclock settings I tried with my new 3080 ti suprim x card, I could not pass 82-83 mh. There have been many threads on the forums about this problem.The cards are all new. I wonder if a new lhr correction was made in the last produced cards. Will flashing the bios fix the problem?

please help me


----------



## Caring1 (Dec 10, 2021)

mustafak005 said:


> Whatever overclock settings I tried with my new 3080 ti suprim x card, I could not pass 82-83 mh. There have been many threads on the forums about this problem.The cards are all new. I wonder if a new lhr correction was made in the last produced cards. Will flashing the bios fix the problem?
> 
> please help me


Try starting a thread asking for help in the GPU section, not in a review.


----------



## diogogmaio (Oct 27, 2022)

What where the overclocking settings in afterburner? Any core voltage change? Sorry if it's in the review but i couldnt find the info.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 27, 2022)

diogogmaio said:


> What where the overclocking settings in afterburner? Any core voltage change? Sorry if it's in the review but i couldnt find the info.


Stock voltage. Your own card's OC potential will certainly differ, just increase GPU frequency until unstable, then back off 20 MHz or so. Same with memory.


----------



## diogogmaio (Oct 27, 2022)

W1zzard said:


> Stock voltage. Your own card's OC potential will certainly differ, just increase GPU frequency until unstable, then back off 20 MHz or so. Same with memory.


Port royal loop and live change it? that should be it?


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 27, 2022)

diogogmaio said:


> Port royal loop and live change it? that should be it?


Yup that should do, if you later experience instability in crashes, just back down another 20 MHz


----------

